# I am ENTP or INTP Cant decide even after trying MBTI test 20.



## pirafinil (Jan 7, 2017)

I took MBTI test approx 20 times.. Most of the time I get ENTP as a result .....and i only get INTP when i am sad.. After reading about Ti-Si loop of the INTP and relating each and every thing from it to my personality.... I am getting a vibe that i am INTP... But if am i am INTP then why i am repetitively getting ENTP as result...
I tried cognitive function testing:
I sometimes get Ne as dominating function while other times i get Ti as dominating.


I am good at analyzing how people are feeling and responding according to their emotion.
I can manipulate any situation if i want.
I love to talk and socialize with bouts of lonely time in home..
I love to analyze theoretical concepts.
People find me extremely funny(sarcasm etc) and quick witted.
I get in argument in teachers frequently..
When i am not getting social attention then i get depressed.
Sometime i get into past and get depressed.
Most of the time i contradict many people with my saying and even prove it..


----------



## Anomally (Nov 11, 2015)

pirafinil said:


> I took MBTI test approx 20 times.. Most of the time I get ENTP as a result .....and i only get INTP when i am sad.. After reading about Ti-Si loop of the INTP and relating each and every thing from it to my personality.... I am getting a vibe that i am INTP... But if am i am INTP then why i am repetitively getting ENTP as result...
> I tried cognitive function testing:
> I sometimes get Ne as dominating function while other times i get Ti as dominating.
> 
> ...


I would say ENTP.

Are you confident almost to the point of being arrogant?

Do you constantly get told "That's a great idea!"?

Is it easy for you to get dates, yet you don't because no one seems that interning to you? 

Do others who don't know you think you are cold, yet those you consider good friends know you as having the biggest heart?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

INTPs are highly abstract thinkers. Probably higher than INTJ. They don't generally analyze theories, they _make_ them. INTPs have theories for everything, some of it right, some of it wrong, some of it weird. These are the great explainers of our race. They can explain _everything_.

ENTPs on the other hand are explorers of ideas and possibilities. They find valid possibilities everywhere, a very frequent presentation of this characteristics is endless debates. They will debate on a topic just because they find possibility in that argument, and they love exploring it. 

ENTPs are indeed quick witted, they can turn around more arguments in their heads than they have time to put into words. INTPs on the other hand are extremely refined thinkers, it takes far more time for them come up with an idea, but you bet it is _all encompassing_, like at the universe scale.


----------

